# Ist das ein Richter oder nicht?



## Davidbelize (9. Dezember 2011)

Es wird mir leider auf anfrage nicht geantwortet...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160694068963?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D160694068963%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

ich persönlich denke ja aber ewas meint das fachpublikum?


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Dezember 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ist es zu teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (9. Dezember 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richter

Also ich sehe im Link ein Fahrrad in einer ebay Auktion.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Dezember 2011)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richter
> 
> Also ich sehe im Link ein Fahrrad in einer ebay Auktion.



you made my day.....

ich als gt unwissender bin beeindruckt von deiner hilfestellung.

GT RICHTER 8.0


----------



## potsdamradler (9. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, das geht aus der Beschreibung nicht hervor. Entschulige bitte.

Den Verkäufer fragen. Aber sonst sehr schön- also deins. Werd gleich nochmal klicken. Mag keine Federgabeln, aber zu teuer isses nich. Dazu in steel 
Das wird man ja nach Auktionsende sehen...David, ich bin kein Klassikerexperte..
Wär ein "sofort kaufen" dabei gewesen, hättest du jetzt ne PN 
Faires Einstiegsangebot ! Wenns denn der Richter Ist, ne GT Fälschung wird's aber nicht sein

Reifengröße 26x2,70

Satz mit... x


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, aber 330 für ein altes Stahl GT?
Dafür bekommst Du schon ein gutes Zaskar.


----------



## potsdamradler (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi Sassy,

da du ja GT Kenner bist, ich eher nicht- waren die Stahl GT's sub, zu schwer ? Damals hab ich GT und Co nicht auch nicht gemocht- weil es Hype war.. dann kam Downhill, leichte Stahl-Starrgabeln gibt's nicht mehr. Also immer against mainstream, ist auch (nicht) immer richtig..
Hab auch erstma Strg+ drücken müssen, um zu sehen ob Stahl oder Alu..


----------



## Kruko (10. Dezember 2011)

Meine Hand leg ich nicht dafür ins Feuer, aber ich würde sagen, dass es ein  Richter ist. Und 333,- sind meiner Meinung nach für ein gut erhaltenes Richter nicht zuviel.

@Sassy

Wo bekommt man bitte ein kpl. Zaskar zu dem Preis??


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. Dezember 2011)

Might be a Corrado


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Dezember 2011)

Z.Z. ist der GT Preis wieder enorm gestiegen. Ab und zu sind im heiÃen Draht oder ebay Kleinanzeigen 2000-2004 Modelle fÃ¼r 250-400â¬ drin. Die Pleite Modelle halt.

Ich find trotzdem, das 330 fÃ¼r ein etwa 20 Jahre altes MTB mit DX Ausstattung zuviel ist.
Und JÃ¶rg, die Angebote hast Du bestimmt doch auch schon Ã¶fters gesehen


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Dezember 2011)

Dann mal meine Meinung dazu.

Wenn es auch nur annÃ¤hernd in einen, wie beschrieben, neuwertigen Zustand ist, sind â¬ 330,- ein echtes SchnÃ¤ppchen. Auch, wenn es nach damaligen MaÃstÃ¤ben "nur" mit Mittelklasse-Komponenten aufgebaut ist. Der Rahmen ist ein wirklich sehr leichter, steifer Stahlrahmen, der (zumindest meiner, den hab ich nckig, also entlackt gesehen..) hervorragend verarbeitet ist und auch den Vergleich mit modernen Stahlrahmen nicht scheuen muss. Meiner (19'' GT MaÃ) wiegt 1.930g. Komplett aufgebaut, so wie auf dem Foto, wiegt das Rad 9,4 Kg!
Selbst ein Rocky Mountain Blizzard Rahmen wiegt locker 200-300 g mehr.
So, wie es in der ebay- Anzeige steht scheint es ein 16''er zu sein, wird der Rahmen unter 1.900 g wiegen.







Solch einen leichten Stahlrahmen vesucht mal unter â¬330,- zu kaufen, das wird nicht gelingen, zumindest nicht in der QualitÃ¤t, die GT damals verkauft hat. Und hier hat man fÃ¼r den Preis ein komplettes Rad mit dem man fahren kann. Sicher ist die Mag oder die Quadra Gabel aus heutiger sicht eher ein LÃ¤cheln wert und mit Cantis und 8-fach kann man sowieso kein Rad fahren, ein MTB schon gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (10. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich mir den gestripten frame so anschaue...würd den blitzeblank polieren, zuvor mit Öl
innen konservieren und dann mit Le Tonkinois behandeln, lecker. Oder als Rosti... Seufz.
Nee, zu spät..oder ???



> Sicher ist die Mag oder die Quadra Gabel aus heutiger sicht eher ein  Lächeln wert und mit Cantis und 8-fach kann man sowieso kein Rad fahren,  ein MTB schon gar nicht.


Mittlerweile gibts venünftige Cantis und SSP wär ja auch machbar.


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Dezember 2011)

das mysterium dieses bikes ist geklärt. 
es ist ein viel zu teuer angebotenes.......


(antwort des verkäufers)
Hallo,
hoffe es hilft weiter: Ricochet Triple GT.
Liebe Grüße
Dragana


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Dezember 2011)

Die gleiche Antwort hab ich auch bekommen.

Da hab ich ja richtig Glück gehabt, ich hab für mein (seltenes) grünes Richter 8.0 weit weniger (original und komplett) bezahlt.
Das Gewicht ist schon sehr gut, da stimme ich Dir zu.
Ich find das nur seltsam, das der Rahmen meines 18" Richter (Bj 1992) nur 400g weniger als mein Tequesta (Bj 1994) in 20" wiegt


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. Dezember 2011)

Mal eine Frage eines Unwissenden:

Warum hieß dieses GT Modell Richter 8.0 ?
Hat es einen dt. Ursprung?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Lynus (10. Dezember 2011)

Wikipedia ist dein Freund:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richterskala


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Dezember 2011)

Zur Namens gebung bei GT gab es mal einen Thread, den hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277718&highlight=GT+Namen

sind aber nur Vermutungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (10. Dezember 2011)

Hat mir anfangs auch etwas Kopfzerbrechen beschert, der Richter
Müßte man ansehen, das Bike, wenns gut erhalten ist könnte man's nehmen. 
Für 333 - aber Bin Kein GT Retroexperte


----------

